# St George



## wizz (Jan 25, 2009)

some pics from the weekend
1.western
2.shingle
3.cyclorana uerrucosa
4.gouldii


----------



## LauraM (Jan 25, 2009)

good pics i love the last one


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 25, 2009)

wish my attempt at herping last night was anywar near as good as that(didn't see a thing).


Will


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 25, 2009)

That first one, the western or what ever they are called now, is it dead?


----------



## wizz (Jan 25, 2009)

some more..
1.burton's
2.cyclorana nouaehollandiae
3.tristis
4.nobbi


----------



## wizz (Jan 25, 2009)

no the western is not Dead


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 25, 2009)

that tristis orrientalis looks sweet, nice shots. monitors are hard to get pics of as they run away. gouldi is nice aswell, see many geckos?


----------



## wizz (Jan 25, 2009)

just....eastern spiny-tailed geckos


----------



## krusty (Jan 26, 2009)

nice looking western and burtons.......


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 26, 2009)

lucky!!! I really want to find some more reptiles! The most i have found in a day is 5 beardies!(But that was in perth where there are heaps of beardies) other wise here it would have to be 3 reptiles lol


----------



## moloch05 (Jan 26, 2009)

Good stuff! It is always nice to see monitors like your tristis. I am surprised by the lack of species of geckos. What were the weather conditions? Has it been dry or have you had recent rain?


----------



## wizz (Jan 26, 2009)

Have to say i am not much of a gecko man i sore a lot on the road but did not get pics.....i may have one


----------



## wizz (Jan 26, 2009)

pic of E.S.T.G


----------

